# Seal Is/Penguin Island Rockingham, Perth. june 22nd



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Meet at the carpark cnr Acardia dr and Mc Larty Rd Shoal water, which is nearly directly opposite Seal Island.

I will be there from 2 ish in the arvo, we have comfirmed starters also, looking for more.

Plan is to anchor up and have a burley party, herring,gardies,pike , KG whiting ? squid will be at the party ;-)

Theres no pressure and things are flexible, winds are forecast light and low swell come out for a paddle or fish while the weathers great 8)

Come hell or high water i will be there 8)


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Shorty I would love to come,

The trouble is I am in Esperance. The weather is going to be great down here as well. I will be on the water from 8.00am till 5.00pm.
so should get something.

Will let you know. Anyway hope you all have a great day and look forward to the report.(s) ;-)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

No worrys Wattie, we are going in the arvo because the winds dropping then, otherwise it might have been a early morning start.

Good luck on your day out


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Theres still plenty of time to get your gear organised and catch a few this arvo and make the best of the fine winter weather


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well we all got a feed, we had a couple on a Hobie Tandem and AKFF member Shufoy on a Hobie Adventure, there was Wrasse,herring,skippy,tarwhine,whiting caught , heres a couple of pictures.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done team, looks like you had a great day on the water.

I used to winsurf that area a lot when I was in Perth.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Yes it was a nice couple of hours, Sunday afternoon was the only fine weather window we had last week, its rain forecast all this weekend and i have a touch of the flu, so it might be an excellent rigging weekend.

It sure is a popular windsurfing and kite surfing spot, in summer i hope to get proficent at kite yakking, that is go out wide in the morning and deploy a kite to get me in fast and with ease, i believe the kites folks use are like a large sea anchor, putting up sails does not appeal with me ,,just deploy the kite and bob's your uncle.


----------

